# HEC SFS 2nd Merit List 2012-2013



## hawkeye571 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all , I am just wondering if any. Key have any information about the 2nd list that hec is going to post,did any of you called them about that? If so what did the say ?I made the merit list now I am just waiting to see what college they send me in to, any useful help will be apriciated ,also did Anybody give up there seat that they were oferred by hec ? If so , what college did they offer you and what was your equivlince score


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

offered sargodha medical college and i gave my consent but i told them to first try and put me in a better school. my equivalence is 797/1100 and sat II is 1990/2400 so my aggregate is 76.64%.
what i want to know is, where are these lists that you speak of? cuz no one has ever seen them besides you apparently lol


----------



## hawkeye571 (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't seen any p
lists either lol, it's just that I was told by someone at hec that they finalize the second list after nov 20 ,that will be the finale list,I was just wondering if they told anybody else the same thing


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

they told me that they'll call me sometime next week if my school changed. they didn't specify exactly when.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Was there even a first merit list?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

HEC lied to us. they've got a link on their website for the mbbs merit list but it has never opened. an error message shows up.
it's just a broken link. they want us to think they've made a merit list but they haven't and it's definitely because some students have been offered schools that they didn't deserve.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

hec is v corrupt! someone told me that they asked money from him! I hope someone should challenge them in court for keeping things in dark


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I got in DOW ,but didnot go.Last date was 20th hec guys gave me


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

i've applied to HEC, my aggregate is 71.63%
Since all of you have been through this, can any one of you please help me?
as to what are my chances?


----------

